# Real Estate Capital Gains and Stock Capital Loss



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For you tax peeps out there, can capital losses from a non-reg stock sale offset the capital gains from a real estate sale?

Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ldk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes....we used last years(2008's)capital losses(in non-reg stocks)against gains claimed the previous 3 years by flipping properties. My understanding is that you can use losses to offset capital gains taxes going back 3 years max.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have also confirmed with an accountant that I can claim capital losses from stock against investment real estate capital gains.


----------

